# Spec and Sandy



## Thumperina (Apr 5, 2013)

They used to be my babies until they got re-homed about 5 months ago (they've only lived 8.5 months). They moved to a farm in rural area where they lived by horses, dogs, chickens, other rabbits (and I may not know who else). This is a post from their recent owner (not from this site) that explains what happened. 



> When I got home this afternoon our 2 dogs were pitching a fit in their kennel! 2 large dogs had broken into one of my rabbit pens and killed 2 of my rabbits. They are a matched pair. The bitch has a blue nylon collar but no tags. The dog has no collar. They are friendly and came to me when I called them. They are NOT farm dogs. I cannot keep them. I have them in the garage. They REALLY want to come into the house. They do not look like they have been on their own long. They might be pure bred. If you have lost 2 large dogs, please call and identify them. I would love to send them home.


She told me that dogs were Weimaraners. 
She found poor Spec dead, but never found any presence of Sandy. We hope he managed to run away. It happened 2 days ago and he still hasn't been discovered. She has all sorts of wildlife around there! She said she had the wire on their hutch reinforced for extra-protection. She has no fence around the backyard, it's literally in the middle of nowhere. 
What a horrible death! I can't even think about all the horror bunnies had to experience before they died! If Sandy made his way out, what is it like for him now? Either outcome for him is horrible, too.
Both of them are on my avatar picture. I will post more pics. This is the video of Spec when he was 2-3 weeks old (he was the most dominant of 4 kits). He loved to explore (the full name he got was Inspector). 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OanN1PbTsg
My heart is bleeding when I am thinking of my poor babies.


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 5, 2013)

My condolences! I am so sorry! That is horrible!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh I can't imagine having that happen! Just horrible! Binky Free buns & RIP.


----------



## Thumperina (Apr 5, 2013)

Some good news! (if news can be good in this situation)
The owner spotted Sandy who is hiding under the deck. A big relief for him! She is still keeping the stranger dogs. Nobody claimed them. She is uncertain if she alone can take them to whatever place they need to be taken, they are large.


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh, I hope you can get Sandy & comfort him. Sandy must be terrified. So sorry about Spec. Maybe Sandy can live indoors after this, I know I wouldn't trust being outside in a cage after that.


----------



## Thumperina (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks u all for condolences! 
Here are my babies: Speck is white, Sandy is light-brown.


----------



## Thumperina (Apr 6, 2013)

The lady who owns them now truly believes that rabbits are outdoor creatures. She actually has two more girl bunnies (also young). I can't imagine how lonely Sandy will be without Speck ((


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you think she would give you Sandy back if he could be caught? I think Sandy deserves to be an indoor bunny after this, just my opinion. Even if you couldn't keep Sandy I would get him back & find him an indoor bunny home. My heart goes out to you & Sandy. Cyberbunny hugs.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry about spec, what a tragic thing. Glad to know that sandy has been found though, here's hoping he recovers from his shock.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Spec . Its never easy. I'm glad Sandy escaped, but I hope he copes well with the loss of his partner.


----------



## Thumperina (Apr 6, 2013)

Tauntz said:


> Do you think she would give you Sandy back if he could be caught? I think Sandy deserves to be an indoor bunny after this, just my opinion. Even if you couldn't keep Sandy I would get him back & find him an indoor bunny home. My heart goes out to you & Sandy. Cyberbunny hugs.


I told her that if he gets too lonely, he is always welcome back here. He would have a company of his parents and 2 siblings. My rabbits are outdoors and indoors (with outdoor part being prevalent). When I was looking for a home for them, I wanted them to be outdoors for sure (maybe not a whole time though).
She did take all (or almost all) the possible precaution, I think. They were not loose without supervision - they were in the hutch. It's just a tragedy as it is. Yes I am mad but I don't think it is fair to blame her and I am sure she feels all the guilt. 
I am sure she will now reinspect all the cages and hutches she has. My concern is about him to be lonely. She has 2 more buns - unaltered young sisters. I keep asking if she plans to consider keeping them together but she didn't answer. She has caught him by now.


----------



## Thumperina (Apr 6, 2013)

She says she doesn't think she could give him back to me. She is too attached now. Her other girl bunnies fight each other, but they are young and unspayed (I recommended her to spay them of course). They are smaller breed compared to Sandy. She said she might her him a companion in the rescue.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 7, 2013)

Truly bummed out. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## HEM (Apr 7, 2013)

We are so sorry to hear about your poor buns, that is just awful
Hopefully you can get Sandy back and give him a great life
RIP and binky free Spec


----------



## Thumperina (May 5, 2013)

deleted


----------

